# Remington 7400 question/issue



## Swampagator

I have a Remington 7400 270 that keeps jamming.  I paid to have it cleaned by a gunsmith shop here and it still jams, I have cleaned it and it still jams (but I am no gunsmith).  Any ideas or any one in SE GA will to look at it?  I will pay to get it fixed.


----------



## Cknerr

If you do a search for jam or jamming - likely going to get more then you want to know. It will give you lots of ideas to look into though.

the hard part is trying to figure out what is causing things to mis-align. That could be anything from a burr, bent parts, weak springs, to some sneaky dirt in places you didn't think to look into and clean (often the problem).

Chris


----------



## olchevy

this is from another forum but, take your rifle apart and see if it has the same problem.hope this helps.

"In 1997 I had purchased a new Remington 7400 .30-06 from Wal-Mart for $179. Using Remington factory ammo, the first shot fired jammed the bolt on top of the empty cartridge, which was on top of the cartridge in the magazine. The second and third shots did the same thing. I changed to different ammo, using 150, 165, and 180-grain factory loads, and all of them jammed. I took the rifle apart as far as I could without voiding the warranty and cleaned it and lubed everything with the lubes that they recommended in the owner's manual. It still jammed or wouldn't cycle the action. I called Remington and they said to re-lube it and be sure to use only Remington ammo. They of course warned me to never use reloads, and if that didn't solve the problem to send it to the nearest authorized Remington repair facility.

I did what they said and it still would not work, so I took it to the Remington repair facility, which fortunately was only about 15 miles from home and not half way across the United States. The next day I picked it up and went to my range and it still did the same exact thing, so I took it back to the Remington repair facility and they cleaned and lubed it up again and gave it back. Same story. I posted my problem on All Outdoors to get help, and in the true spirit of the group of folks who eventually landed here, got responses from everybody who owned any and every kind of autoloader rifle. Boy, talk about ask and thou shalt receive! Ray Boone gave me some reload data he had developed specifically for the pressure-time curve of the Remington 740/742/7400 autoloader rifles in .30-06. Using those loads the rifle would sometimes cycle the action all the way like it should, but it still would not fire four in a row without jamming. I took it back one more time to the Remington repair facility and they said everything about it was within factory specifications, but they could be temperamental and I was obviously putting the ammo clip in wrong, or holding it sideways like they show in the movies. 

Ãâ€šÂ¡Pedazo de caca! It was a real shame because for the price that I paid for it, it was one of my more accurate rifles. It was even a bit better than my old accurized Remington 700 ADL .30-06! I said to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- with it and put it way far back in the back corner of my safe, along with the other stuff too valuable to keep in the scrap bin. 

Five years later I was thinking about getting a Remington 7600 pump action and I was looking at the exploded view of one, which sure looked like a Remington 7400 with just the gas port and inertia block removed and the Ã¢ââ€š¬Åâ€œtromboneÃ¢ââ€š¬Â� grip installed. I called Remington asking how hard it was to change a 7400 to a 7600 and the guy asked what was wrong with the 7400 to make me want to change it a 7600. I abbreviated my sad story and he said that it sounded like the gas system was really messed up big time! So he sent me the factory 7400 tune-up bulletin used by the Remington repair guys. He also included the latest Remington custom shop Ã¢ââ€š¬Åâ€œhot-roddingÃ¢ââ€š¬Â� specs for the .30-06 gas system that are used to make it responsive to the slightly wider range of bullet weights and powder charges that may be encountered in more modern factory loads. He gave me an Ã¢ââ€š¬Åâ€œoff-the-recordÃ¢ââ€š¬Â� hint that it would make the rifle better suited for reloads, including cast bullets between 110 grains and 220 grains! When I dismantled the rifle all the way I found the source of the cycling problem. Someone had taken a hammer and deliberately smashed the gas-metering orifice in the gas piston where it fits into the inertia block. I used a microscope to inspect the damage and found thirteen points of impact from different angles and directions, none of which could have been caused by any means other than sabotage! In the Remington 7400 gas system, the piston is stationary and the cylinder is what slides back and forth to operate the bolt. The piston is silver soldered onto the underside of the barrel, so my only option was to repair the piston in place, which turned out to be quite easy. After rebuilding the piston, I followed the Ã¢ââ€š¬Åâ€œhot-roddingÃ¢ââ€š¬Â� instructions and carefully drilled the hole very slightly deeper into the cylinder block. 

It Ã¢ââ€š¬Åâ€œdigestsÃ¢ââ€š¬Â� darn near any ammo now, but I use mainly reload specs meant for the Garand. In many, many rounds fired since I repaired it, it has never jammed. I am glad that I finally found out what was wrong because as I said before, it is pretty accurate and I would have hated losing it. I told Remington about the sabotage and they said it was an Ã¢ââ€š¬Åâ€œunfortunate but isolated incidentÃ¢ââ€š¬Â�. I doubt that, so if you know of a 7400 that won't cycle, look a little deeper."


----------



## olchevy

just as a side note,

have yall ever seen tactical 7400's, these are awesome looking.

guarranteed moa accuracy out of 7400
guaranteed submoa accuracy out of 7600

scroll down the page some!
http://www.remington7400.com/index.php


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Describe how it jams. i.e. does it leave the shell in the chamber and the ejector has taken a bite out of the rim? 

If the action is clean then you may need to take the fore end off, remove the spring and gas tube and clean out the gas port. Also take a bright light and look into the chamber to make sure there is no light rust or pitting. 

Do you know the age of the rifle? Look here to determine that...
http://www.remingtonsociety.com/rsa/questions/barrelcodes


----------



## Swampagator

Ok this is what is going on with the rifle, the fired brass will not eject and the ejector is breaking off the lip of the brass.  I am having to use a cleaning rod to remove the brass and it is hard to remove.  I have had the chamber polished and the weapon torn down and cleaned by a gun smith and it still dose it.

Now as far as I can see (with the ol reading glasses) there is no rust and the gas tube was cleaned but like I said I am no gun smith and by no means any kind of expert.  Guess I will take it to a different gun smith and see what they think I like the weapon and it is accurate as all get out just can’t use it as it keeps jamming and the brass is real tight in the chamber when you try it get it out.   I have broken a cleaning rod trying to get brass out of the weapon.

It worked great the first 4 years I had it I bought it used for $75, and that was the best $75 I have spent, but when it started jamming I took and had it gun smith cleaned and it did not help so I had it gun smith cleaned somewhere else and it still does it.  I want to hunt with the rifle as it is a sweet shooting weapon but I am at wits end so to say.


----------



## LEON MANLEY

I had a rem. 742  jamb master that would rip the lip off the brass. My fix was a trade with my brother, he thought the 742s were the greatest. personally I would not own one, ther are too many other guns to shoot. imo


----------



## Patchpusher

You have a bad chamber. This is caused by rust. When you remove the rust it leaves pits. The only way to fix it is to send the rifle back to Remington and get a new barrel. I think they are $280.00.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

Read this on how I fixed mine...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=365158&highlight=7400

If you lived closer I'd be glad to help you out.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Are you shooting reloads?


----------



## olchevy

who knows maybe you can use some of those gunsmithing tools and fix it.


----------



## Swampagator

I have shot factory ammo only out of the gun Thanks for the advice I guess I will just put it up and leave it and as for a bad camber I have had people tell me the chamber is good I just do have the knowledge to fix it.


----------



## boomer1xlt

i fixed mine i sold it to a pawn shop on trade for a bolt action. i have seen more people with problems with the 7400 and the 742 than any other gun its nickname is the jam master. if you want to take it to a gunsmith i suggest taking it to one who is known for fixing them i took mine to 2 gunsmiths and neither fixed the problem


----------

